
Yeah, the French government killed the $200 million Yahoo-Dailymotion deal - fraqed
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/04/30/yeah-the-french-government-spiked-the-200-million-yahoo-dailymotion-deal-out-of-pride/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+TheNextWeb+(The+Next+Web+All+Stories)
======
jacquesm
This is the sort of thing that I was thinking of when I said earlier in
another thread that France is start-up hostile. Dailymotion was on my radar
very early on when they were just starting out because one of the VCs I work
for was looking at them for a possible investment.

They've done a fantastic job at execution especially given the competitive
pressure in this arena. To see a French company succeed at this level in the
consumer space is incredibly motivating.

To see the French government as minor stakeholder cutting off about 98% of all
possible exit partners from the options tableau does not help at all, and will
likely cause a lot of French web entrepreneurs to re-evaluate their choices in
terms of location and funding.

Be careful when you accept funding, read all the fine print.

~~~
claudius
So you’d be happy if Gazprom wanted to buy Intel? The difference mostly being
that the US government would have to jump through hoops to shoot down that
deal, rather than simply saying no.

~~~
jacquesm
Intel is a company that has some strategic (rather than sentimental) worth to
the US government.

This story is about a single partner far up the investment chain nixing a deal
that would have benefited a large number of other parties and people that have
worked very hard to make this all come true for reasons that do not hold
water.

